# bmw shadowline window trim



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

hi everyone have got a problem with one of the window trims on my m3 where an area of the trim appears grey instead of black almost like the paint is missing but it is andonised alloy i believe.; the rest of the trim comes up fine with srp and wax would metal polish work on this area ? or is there anything else i can try on it iv tried to add pics not sure if they work though thanks.


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone got any ideas ?


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe worth trying something with a bit more cut. Last Beemer I did with this problem I used menz 85 rd and came up well , but haven't seen anything that looks like what you have had happen to yours!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

You sure that's not rubber?

It looks like rubber with polish on it. Or, if it is painted metal have you caught it with a pad and stripped the paint off?


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

its definatly metal i believe its andonised alloy, havent used a pad on the car but it happened before i got the car, the other side is fine though which i find strange. i tried metal cutting paste on it yesterday came up a bit darker but still a massive difference between the 2 areas might get the mop on it with the cutting paste see if it comes up any better thanks for the replys guys


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Try Clearkote Vanilla mate, works fantastic on my shadow trim.

Here's my results:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217161


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

had a go this afternoon with the machine and have made a considerable difference in my mind lol, started with some metal polish on the pad which didnt make much difference ended up wet sanding with some 2500 grit which removed the visible difference between the 2 areas then went back to the polish on the machine to remove the wet sanding marks and a final polish with some ag srp still have one or 2 small marks which i will need 2 work on at a later date but there no where near as noticable as it was


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Do you think that the Clearkote Vanilla will do well on the chrome finish?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Shadowline Trim*

Is an optional on current BMW models. Offered in matte and glossy finishes, it replaces the chrome around the windows, body panels, bumpers and grille. The glossy black trim pieces are anodized, not painted, and the discoloration does not mean that the surface has been damaged. Exterior trim may become discoloured; this discolouration is due to a film deposited on the trim which distorts the light reflecting off the trim.

These deposits may come from car washes, hard water, or other environmental conditions. Deposits that cause the discoloration can be easily removed by polishing with a quality light finishing polish (_Extract from a BMW technical service bulletin (TSB)_

_Note_: The glossy black trim pieces are anodized, not painted, and the discoloration does not mean that the surface has been damaged. Therefore, the trim pieces do not need to replaced.

After washing surface use Klasse all in one (AIO) (for water spots use with a terry weave towel to increase abrasiveness)


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Demetri said:


> Do you think that the Clearkote Vanilla will do well on the chrome finish?


yes - yes it will - it's an awesome product on trim!

to the OP - that doesn't look like the high-gloss shadowline - could it possibly have been painted at any point? perhaps a "smart repair" type of touch-up?

it doesn't have the gloss i would expect (had a few M-Sport models myself) and looks painted.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Do you think that the Clearkote Vanilla will do well on the chrome finish?


Are yours real chrome or the plastic chrome effect? If it's the plastic chrome effect I'd look at 3M Scratch Remover or Werkstat Prime Strong.


----------



## davyboy (Jun 7, 2011)

i never said anywhere that it was a high gloss finish this is the option for newer bmw's. the problem i had was a large area of discolouration on the andonised surface i cut it back with wet and dry then polished it back to a black finish which matches the rest of the trim which rules out the option of it being a painted surface. its the standard e46 m3 matte black shadowline trim on the car as these cars werent available with the normal bmw chrome trim.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

davyboy said:


> i never said anywhere that it was a high gloss finish this is the option for newer bmw's. the problem i had was a large area of discolouration on the andonised surface i cut it back with wet and dry then polished it back to a black finish which matches the rest of the trim which rules out the option of it being a painted surface. its the standard e46 m3 matte black shadowline trim on the car as these cars werent available with the normal bmw chrome trim.


oh of course - sorry the M3 was matt - i didn't realise.

actually I thought that the "shadowline" descriptor meant it was gloss black by default - as opposed to "chrome trim" or "matt"


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

It's the plastic chrome finish.
I been told that the CG wheelguard is good for this?


----------

